# What is this? Flower?



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello all
I bought a aponogeton capuroni four days ago. The day after I brought it home I noticed what appears to be a bulb was growing. In four days it has reached the water line and is still growing, curling around on the surface. If it is a bulb what should I do? I'm floating a piece of driftwood at the moment (pleeease sink soon). Should I prop it up on that so its out of the water slightly?
My husband suggested it looks like something from Alien








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Realize the picture isn't great. Took the picture looking down onto it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

This is very nice, congrats.


----------



## Otolith (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes that is a flower. Unfortunately the flower isn't really good looking and only lasts a short time, but it will send flowers up frequently. I wouldn't be concerned about propping it up on anything.


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks. I've never had anything in my tank flower before so it's exciting even if it's not that pretty


Korya - New West


----------

